# Laísmo?



## jealindgar

Hola,
siempre he tenido esta duda pq me lo machacaron mucho en el instituto. Es el tema del laismo.
si estoy hablando de mi hermana, como digo? la quiero o le quiero (recuerdo q esta era el correcto)

muchisimas gracias y me alegro de haber encontrado este foro


----------



## Rayines

*Hola, *jealindgar*, acá te mando este thread, que a su vez remite a otros threads, que a su vez remiten a otros threads y links, de la casi infinita cantidad de veces que fue tratado este tema .*
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=79937


----------



## diegodbs

jealindgar said:
			
		

> Hola,
> siempre he tenido esta duda pq me lo machacaron mucho en el instituto. Es el tema del laismo.
> si estoy hablando de mi hermana, como digo? la quiero o le quiero (recuerdo q esta era el correcto)
> 
> muchisimas gracias y me alegro de haber encontrado este foro


 
En este caso "la quiero", es objeto directo y es "la".
"a mi hermana la quiero"
"a mi hermana le digo..." objeto indirecto "le"


----------



## jealindgar

mil gracias!!!
q verguenza, cada vez q entro en un foro siempre busco mi pregunta, pero les juro q esta vez estaba tan emocionada de haberles encontrado q ni se me pasó por la cabeza
lo siento


----------



## ampurdan

No sabía que el laísmo también se daba en Canarias...


----------



## Rayines

jealindgar said:
			
		

> mil gracias!!!
> q verguenza, cada vez q entro en un foro siempre busco mi pregunta, pero les juro q esta vez estaba tan emocionada de haberles encontrado q ni se me pasó por la cabeza
> lo siento


*Pero no, *jealindgar*, no es cuestión de vergüenza...es que cuando llegues a los 2000 mensajes, como yo , vas a empezar a contestar las preguntas de otros también refiriéndote a threads que alguna vez leíste  . *


----------



## lazarus1907

sin embargo, _le vi_ (a mi hermano) es un leísmo permitido por la Real Academia Española


----------



## jealindgar

*diegodbs*, más claro imposible, no había caído con lo del OD y OI, hace tanto tiempo ya, bueno, bueno, tampoco tanto, jejejejejeje

*ampurdan*, efectivamente en canarias no abusamos del laismo, pero como veo tanta tele peninsular, me han llegado a confundir, jajajajaja
yo siempre he dicho "le quiero" porque no quería abusar el laismo, pero según diegodbs sería "la quiero"

*lazarus1970*, yo siempre he pensado q es le vi (a mi hermano) en ningun momento crei q se tratara de un leismo. Y si es vi a mi hermana? yo supongo q como es OD, sería la vía [a ella] o me equivoco?


----------



## lazarus1907

> lazarus1970, yo siempre he pensado q es le vi (a mi hermano) en ningun momento crei q se tratara de un leismo. Y si es vi a mi hermana? yo supongo q como es OD, sería la vía [a ella] o me equivoco?
> Reply With Quote



En tu frase "ver" es usado como verbo transitivo, y por tanto lleva complemento directo: 

veo la montaña / la veo,  veo un coche / lo veo

Sin embargo, el complemento directo lleva preposición "a" cuando va referido a nombre de persona, y ésta es probablemente la casusa de la confusión, porque el complemento indirecto lleva preposición "a": 

*Le* doy un libro *a mi amigo* (el complemento indirecto va en negrita).

Así pues:

veo a Juan / lo veo, veo a María / la veo  

Esto es lo correcto y recomendado por la RAE, pero debido al extensísimo uso del "le" en estos casos, está aceptado su uso sólo para personas, en género masculino y sólo en singular: 

Veo a Juan / le veo    (leísmo aceptado).

Pero:  

Veo a María / le veo   (leísmo: femenino)
Veo el coche / le veo   (leísmo: cosa)
Veo a los niños / les veo   (leísmo: plural)

Resumiendo: Que es más seguro usar lo/la en vez de "le".
Espero que esto haya aclarado la confusión


----------



## alvarezp

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> sin embargo, _le vi_ (a mi hermano) es un leísmo permitido por la Real Academia Española



Tienes alguna referencia o URL al respecto?


----------



## alvarezp

Llevé a la cajera a su carro: La llevé (a su carro).
Llevé a la cajera su carro: Le llevé (su carro). Se lo llevé.
Llevé a la cajera: Se entiende que es complemento directo, a menos que digas "Lo llevé a la cajera", donde se entiende que es indirecto.

Básicamente, la dificultad está en saber si es complemento directo o indirecto, y se puede saber fácilmente si puedes convertir el C. D. en "sujeto pasivo", así:

Llevé a la cajera a su carro: La cajera fue llevada a su carro por mí. (Se pudo... es c. directo.)
Llevé a la cajera su carro: El carro fue llevado a la cajera por mí. (Nos damos cuenta que el sujeto pasivo es el carro, de modo que la cajera es indirecto.)

Llevé a la cajera: Si se usa como directo, "la cajera fue llevada", ok.
Lo llevé a la cajera: Es obvio que el "lo" no es la cajera. "Aquello fue llevado a la cajera", demostrado.

Dicho de otra manera: para saber cuál es el complemento directo, hay que preguntar el verbo en modo pasivo: Qué fue llevado? Y tantán.

Espero que esto ayude.


----------



## diegodbs

alvarezp said:
			
		

> Tienes alguna referencia o URL al respecto?


 
Aquí lo explica:
http://cvc.cervantes.es/alhabla/museo_horrores/museo_033.htm


----------



## jealindgar

cada vez se me está quedando más claro con las últimas explicaciones


----------



## Fernando

Como este hilo lo empecé yo, le tengo cierto cariño. En él hago un (excelente, por otra parte) resumen de la postura de la Academia.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=79430


----------



## jealindgar

buenisimo, mil gracias!!!!


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernando said:
			
		

> Como este hilo lo empecé yo, le tengo cierto cariño. En él hago un (excelente, por otra parte) resumen de la postura de la Academia.
> ]



Fernando, cuando mencionas que " La zona leísta se limita al norte de Castilla", ¿te refieres a leísmos a secas, o los permitidos por la RAE?
Lo digo porque en Andalucía el leísmo aceptado se usa muchísimo (sólo es curiosidad), y cierta gente del norte de España tiende a cometer laísmos.


----------



## Fernando

Intento reproducir lo que dice la RAE (pag. 393, final de apartado 3). No puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo: el laísmo es propio de Castilla, mientras que el leísmo es más "difuso".

En todo caso la RAE ya aclara en el siguiente apartado que la cosa no está nada clara y que hay mucho hereje (digo, leísta) en zonas no leístas.


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias Fernando. Supongo que necesitamos un mapa de leísmo/laísmo para estar seguros  
Aún recuerdo un chica alemana que estaba aprendiendo español y su profesora le dijo que en Andalucía la gente no podía pronunciar la "z". Entonce le prezenté a ehte tipo en zevilla que lo dezía todo con la zeta, pa que le hablara der zol y lah ehztrellah con musha zeriedah  .


----------



## ampurdan

Difundida difusión la del leísmo...


----------



## Jellby

Objeto directo -> lo/la/los/las
Objeto indirecto -> le/les
Leísmo admitido -> cuando el objeto directo es una única persona masculina, el uso de "le" está permitido.

A veces es difícil distinguir el objeto directo del indirecto, pero a menudo basta con saber que el objeto directo responde a la pregunta: ¿qué?

Casos de leísmo o laísmo flagrante:

"Cuando me dan un examen, primero _le_ leo". (¿qué leo? el examen. Luego se trata de un objeto directo, y obviamente no es una persona. La palabra correcta es *lo*... a no ser que se quiera decir _le leo un cuento_ o algo parecido.)

"Di_la_ que llegaré tarde". (¿que hay de decir? que llegaré tarde. _La_ se refiere a la persona a quien se le dice algo, es objeto indirecto porque el objeto directo es aquello que se dice: di*le* que llegaré tarde. _Dila_ sería correcto si _la_ se refiriese a una palabra o frase, por ejemplo: _sabes la contraseña, dila_.

En el caso del mensaje original: ¿qué quiero? (a) mi hermana. Es objeto directo: *la* quiero. _Le_ quiero sería correcto si: 1) se tratase de mi hermano, o 2) fuese el principio de una frase como: _le quiero decir una cosa_, donde el objeto directo es la frase subordinada y el objeto indirecto (¿a quién se la digo?) es mi hermana.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:
			
		

> Objeto directo -> lo/la/los/las
> Objeto indirecto -> le/les
> Leísmo admitido -> cuando el objeto directo es una única persona masculina, el uso de "le" está permitido.
> 
> A veces es difícil distinguir el objeto directo del indirecto, pero a menudo basta con saber que el objeto directo responde a la pregunta: ¿qué?
> 
> Casos de leísmo o laísmo flagrante:
> 
> "Cuando me dan un examen, primero _le_ leo". (¿qué leo? el examen. Luego se trata de un objeto directo, y obviamente no es una persona. La palabra correcta es *lo*... a no ser que se quiera decir _le leo un cuento_ o algo parecido.)
> 
> "Di_la_ que llegaré tarde". (¿que hay de decir? que llegaré tarde. _La_ se refiere a la persona a quien se le dice algo, es objeto indirecto porque el objeto directo es aquello que se dice: di*le* que llegaré tarde. _Dila_ sería correcto si _la_ se refiriese a una palabra o frase, por ejemplo: _sabes la contraseña, dila_.
> 
> En el caso del mensaje original: ¿qué quiero? (a) mi hermana. Es objeto directo: *la* quiero. _Le_ quiero sería correcto si: 1) se tratase de mi hermano, o 2) fuese el principio de una frase como: _le quiero decir una cosa_, donde el objeto directo es la frase subordinada y el objeto indirecto (¿a quién se la digo?) es mi hermana.




Hay que tener cuidado con la regla de preguntar ¿qué? para encontrar el complemento directo:

Me gusta el chocolate.  ¿qué me gusta?  El chocolate -> complemento directo

El chocolate aquí es, sin embargo, el sujeto.
Lo más seguro es cambiar la oración a pasiva; el complemento directo debería pasar a sujeto paciente. Intenta decir "el chocolate es gustado por mí"


----------



## ampurdan

¡Nooooooooo!

Me gusta el chocolate. Me es complemento indirecto. No puedes decir "*el chocolate es gustado por mí", no tiene sentido y, además, si fuese así, entonces significaría que "Yo" es el sujeto de "me gusta el chocolate", cosa que evidentemente no es así.

Ella me da un beso. "Un beso es dado por ella a mí".
El sujeto "ella" pasa a complemento agente "por ella".
El complemento directo "un beso" pasa a ser sujeto.
"Me" complemento indirecto, sigue siendo complemento indirecto "a mí".

"Gustar" es intransitivo, no se puede conjugar en voz pasiva. El chocolate gusta, pero no "*es gustado".


----------



## Rayines

*Creo que la confusión surge de que "gustar" puede tener dos sentidos en español: uno, intransitivo, como "a mí me gusta el chocolate", pero también se podría usar como verbo transitivo en el sentido de "saborear". *
*He aquí la RAE  :*


*gustar**.*(Del lat. _gustāre_).
*1.* tr. Sentir y percibir el sabor de las cosas.
*2.* tr. *experimentar* (ǁ probar).
*3.* intr. Agradar, parecer bien.
*4.* intr. Dicho de una persona: Resultar atractiva a otra.
*5.* intr. Desear, querer y tener complacencia en algo. _Gustar __de__ correr, __de__ jugar._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, tienes razón, entonces la frase "el chocolate es gustado por mí" sí tiene sentido, es verdad, pero su forma activa es "Yo gusto el chocolate" (como "saboreo o degusto el chocolate"), donde no cabe un "me".


----------



## lazarus1907

ampurdan said:
			
		

> ¡Nooooooooo!
> 
> Me gusta el chocolate. Me es complemento indirecto. No puedes decir "*el chocolate es gustado por mí", no tiene sentido y, además, si fuese así, entonces significaría que "Yo" es el sujeto de "me gusta el chocolate", cosa que evidentemente no es así.
> 
> Ella me da un beso. "Un beso es dado por ella a mí".
> El sujeto "ella" pasa a complemento agente "por ella".
> El complemento directo "un beso" pasa a ser sujeto.
> "Me" complemento indirecto, sigue siendo complemento indirecto "a mí".
> 
> "Gustar" es intransitivo, no se puede conjugar en voz pasiva. El chocolate gusta, pero no "*es gustado".




Vamos a ver, 

En la frase "me gusta el chocolate", se está usando la tercera acepción del DRAE, o sea "intr. Agradar, parecer bien".



> Me" complemento indirecto, sigue siendo complemento indirecto "a mí".


 Estamos de acuerdo


> No puedes decir "*el chocolate es gustado por mí", no tiene sentido


 Este es precisamente mi argumento: no tiene sentido en la acepción que está usando en esta frase en particular, porque en esta acepción "gustar" es intransitivo.

En otras palabras, ¡estamos de acuerdo en todo! No sé a qué viene la corrección.  

La razón por la que escribí eso fue para advertir a Jellby de que su método de "preguntar ¿qué?" para averiguar cuál es el complemento directo no siempre funciona, y la frase "me gusta el chocolate" es tan sólo un contraejemplo para esa regla, porque preguntándo "¿qué?" obtienes el sujeto (el chocolate), en vez de el complemento directo. Poner una oración en pasiva es mucho más seguro, y por eso la frase "me gusta en chocolate" en pasiva resulta tan absurda: porque no hay complemento directo, es intransitiva. Mucha gente cree que en esa frase el sujeto es "yo", sin darse cuenta de que "yo a mí me gusta el chocolate" es una barbaridad.


----------



## ampurdan

Perdón, Lazarus, leí mal tu post.


----------



## lazarus1907

Eso pensé, porque se nota que sabes de lo que estás hablando.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Hay que tener cuidado con la regla de preguntar ¿qué? para encontrar el complemento directo:
> 
> Me gusta el chocolate.  ¿qué me gusta?  El chocolate -> complemento directo
> 
> El chocolate aquí es, sin embargo, el sujeto.



Completamente de acuerdo, por eso puse "a menudo"


----------



## MarX

ampurdan said:


> No sabía que el laísmo también se daba en Canarias...


Creo que en este caso <*le quiero *(*a mi hermana*)> sería un leísmo, no?


> Se denomina _leísmo_ al fenómeno de         utilizar los pronombres átonos* le *y *les *cuando         lo correcto sería *lo *y *los *o *la *y *las*.


----------



## ryba

jealindgar said:


> Hola,
> siempre he tenido esta duda pq me lo machacaron mucho en el instituto. Es el tema del laismo.
> si estoy hablando de mi hermana, como digo? la quiero o le quiero (recuerdo q esta era el correcto)
> 
> muchisimas gracias y me alegro de haber encontrado este foro



Hola:

En primero y en segundo tuve clases con una profe de Gran Canaria que cometía leísmo personal hasta en plural, tratárase del plural _ellos_, _ellas_ (según la RAE, incorrecto*) o _ustedes_ (aceptado por la RAE).

* A mí me sonaba bien, pues se parecía al objeto directo en francés (les).

Bueno, les dejo con este tema tan pasionante y tratado con tanto afán y empeño en estos foros, me voy a la facultad. Que tengan un buen día.


----------



## Pitt

MarX said:


> Creo que en este caso <*le quiero *(*a mi hermana*)> sería un leísmo, no?


 
A mi hermana la quiero > La quiero = correcto
A mi hermana le quiero > Le quiero = incorrecto (leísmo no admitido)


----------



## javier8907

El que Jellby llama "leísmo flagrante" ("Cuando me dan un examen, primero le leo.") no lo he oído hasta venir aquí al norte de Castilla, donde lo sufro en silencio.

Sin embargo, el uso de "le" y "les"  para el objeto directo (humano) de ambos sexos está extendidísimo en el País Vasco, mucho más que el uso considerado correcto. Me preguntaba en qué otras zonas se dice también así.

Por cierto, se me plantea otra pregunta. ¿Qué es lo correcto: "A mi hermana le pego mucho." o "A mi hermana la pego mucho"?  A mí esta última me sale responderla con "¿Pero con celo o con pegamento?". Me refiero a darle golpes exclusivamente. Y una pregunta paralela: ¿cuál os suena mejor?


----------



## MarX

jealindgar said:


> si estoy hablando de mi hermana, como digo? la quiero o le quiero (recuerdo q esta era el correcto)





ryba said:


> Hola:
> 
> En primero y en segundo tuve clases con una profe de Gran Canaria que cometía leísmo personal hasta en plural, tratárase del plural _ellos_, _ellas_ (según la RAE, incorrecto*) o _ustedes_ (aceptado por la RAE).
> 
> * A mí me sonaba bien, pues se parecía al objeto directo en francés (les).
> 
> Bueno, les dejo con este tema tan pasionante y tratado con tanto afán y empeño en estos foros, me voy a la facultad. Que tengan un buen día.





javier8907 said:


> Sin embargo, el uso de "le" y "les"  para el objeto directo (humano) de ambos sexos está extendidísimo en el País Vasco, mucho más que el uso considerado correcto. Me preguntaba en qué otras zonas se dice también así.


Por lo visto este fenómeno es muy extendido en Espanna.
Jealindgar viene de las Canarias y Ryba contó de sus profesores canarios.

Yo abrí un hilo en otro subforo, donde Outsider opinó que tiene algo que ver con el *a personal*. Ocasionando la confusión entre objeto directo e indirecto.


----------



## lamartus

javier8907 said:


> El que Jellby llama "leísmo flagrante" ("Cuando me dan un examen, primero le leo.") no lo he oído hasta venir aquí al norte de Castilla, donde lo sufro en silencio.



Es curioso pero yo lo tengo bastante oído a los vascos (a lo mejor como en otros casos es una cosa que depende de la zona...)



javier8907 said:


> Sin embargo, el uso de "le" y "les"  para el objeto directo (humano) de ambos sexos está extendidísimo en el País Vasco, mucho más que el uso considerado correcto. Me preguntaba en qué otras zonas se dice también así.



Yo creo que por la extensión que tiene el fenómeno, sobre todo en los medios de comunicación, se dice en muchas zonas y se dirá más, lamentablemente. Por acá se puede oír más a menudo de lo que a mis oídos les gustaría .

Saludos.

P.D: ¿Este hilo no era de laísmo?


----------



## MarX

lamartus said:


> P.D: ¿Este hilo no era de laísmo?


El posteador quería saber cuál es lo correcto:
*Le quiero (a mi hermana)*
o
*La quiero (a mi hermana)*
?

Recordó que *le quiero* era el correcto. Pues se trata del _leísmo_ en vez de _laísmo_.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

ryba said:


> Hola:
> 
> En primero y en segundo tuve clases con una profe de Gran Canaria que cometía leísmo personal hasta en plural, tratárase del plural _ellos_, _ellas_ (según la RAE, incorrecto*) o _ustedes_ (aceptado por la RAE).
> 
> * A mí me sonaba bien, pues se parecía al objeto directo en francés (les).
> 
> Bueno, les dejo con este tema tan pasionante y tratado con tanto afán y empeño en estos foros, me voy a la facultad. Que tengan un buen día.


 


Hola Ryba, como sabes soy de Gran Canaria, de familia canaria y en mi vida he usado ni el laísmo, ni el leísmo, incluído el personal.
No es algo que yo evite por saberlo incorrecto, es algo que me sale natural porque así lo usan mis padres y mis abuelos. No he tenido que aprender la regla porque me sale de modo natural.
Puede que en Canarias en los últimos años, como en toda España, por influencia de los medios de comunicación, básicamente la televisión, se haya introducido algún tipo de leísmo en alguna ocasión, pero sigue siendo marginal.
El único leísmo que ha calado algo es el leísmo de cortesía, tal como indica la RAE sólo en el caso de dirigirse directamente al o a los interlocutores. Se puede decir " Le acompaño a la puerta", pero " A mi padre lo acompañaron a la puerta".
El laísmo no se ha introducido de ningún modo.
Me extraña mucho la pregunta original del hilo y sinceramente, dudo que un canario tenga vacilaciones o tendencias laístas. Es como si un madrileño preguntara cómo se conjuga la segunda persona del plural (vosotros).
O quien pregunta no es canario de origen o en su perfil puso Islas Canarias como yo puedo poner Recife ( Pernambuco).
En cuanto a tu profesora de Gran Canaria sería interesante saber si dice "a los niños les vi jugando" porque entonces algo raro está pasando.


----------



## hernito

Jellby said:


> Objeto directo -> lo/la/los/las
> Objeto indirecto -> le/les
> Leísmo admitido -> cuando el objeto directo es una única persona masculina, el uso de "le" está permitido.
> 
> A veces es difícil distinguir el objeto directo del indirecto, pero a menudo basta con saber que el objeto directo responde a la pregunta: ¿qué?
> 
> Casos de leísmo o laísmo flagrante:
> 
> "Cuando me dan un examen, primero _le_ leo". (¿qué leo? el examen. Luego se trata de un objeto directo, y obviamente no es una persona. La palabra correcta es *lo*... a no ser que se quiera decir _le leo un cuento_ o algo parecido.)
> 
> "Di_la_ que llegaré tarde". (¿que hay de decir? que llegaré tarde. _La_ se refiere a la persona a quien se le dice algo, es objeto indirecto porque el objeto directo es aquello que se dice: di*le* que llegaré tarde. _Dila_ sería correcto si _la_ se refiriese a una palabra o frase, por ejemplo: _sabes la contraseña, dila_.
> 
> En el caso del mensaje original: ¿qué quiero? (a) mi hermana. Es objeto directo: *la* quiero. _Le_ quiero sería correcto si: 1) se tratase de mi hermano, o 2) fuese el principio de una frase como: _le quiero decir una cosa_, donde el objeto directo es la frase subordinada y el objeto indirecto (¿a quién se la digo?) es mi hermana.


 
Perdón, pero no es correcto decir "le quiero" aún si se trata de mi hermano.
Debería ser "lo quiero". "Le" sirve para objeto indirecto, pero no para objeto directo. En el otro caso que presentas, en el 2) "le quiero decir una cosa", sí es correcto porque es objeto indirecto.
Perdón, pero con todo el daño que le hacemos al castellano en Argentina este, en particular, es un error que la mayoría de los argentinos no comete.
Alguna nos tenía que salir bien.

Un saludo.

PS:Quizás te referías a aceptado en lugar de correcto, que no creo que signifique exactamente lo mismo en este caso.


----------

